# Anyone knows a White GSD titled with IPO3/SchH3?



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

I am just very curious because some friends comment whites are not as much of GSD as other colors. Also, does anyone know any white GSDs currently serving in police/military? Are whites even allowed to enter IPO/SchH competitions? Are there working line whites around? I know there are lots of blacks in working lines, but it is weird considering both white and black are recessive genes, why blacks ends up being "more of a GSD" if there is such a thing lol? Thanks, very interested to know.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I placed a WGSD with a local LE. Dog was top in county for apprehensions 3 years in a row. 

Common no. Possible yes.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> I placed a WGSD with a local LE. Dog was top in county for apprehensions 3 years in a row.
> 
> Common no. Possible yes.


Out of curiosity, is that white born from parents of white predigree or is he/she born from IPO/SchH/K9 parents who just happen to carry white gene?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

white is not a color like black....a white dog is genetically another color, but has an additional gene that masks or covers teh genetic color.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> white is not a color like black....a white dog is genetically another color, but has an additional gene that masks or covers teh genetic color.


How often do you see white wl?


----------



## lonecat (Nov 2, 2016)

In addition to the temperament difference from traditional colors, the whites I researched while puppy-hunting all have higher than average weights and lots of them are over-weight according to breed standard. Furthermore, I have not met a white with sloping back, all the ones I have come across have straight backs while almost all traditional colors I have run into have sloping backs. Whites are almost like a different breed except without a standard.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lonecat said:


> Whites are almost like a different breed except without a standard.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Shepherd
&
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berger_Blanc_Suisse
&&


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have known a few white German shepherds all range in temperaments and no different then the very distinct character a German shepherd has.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

cloudpump said:


> How often do you see white wl?


Have never seen or heard of anyone getting a white in a litter. If a serious working line breeder has had one, they don't publicize it on facebook! In Europe, I would think it would be culled, even today - BUT I DON"T KNOW THAT FOR A FACT - it is an assumption!


Lee


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I would have to assume that there has never been any desire to produce a white WL shepherd, especially considering that white is actually nixed from the breed standard. I'm sure they end up showing up (as gsdsar mentioned), but I wouldn't imagine there's a niche for it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I believe some of the Berger Blanc Suisse are titled in Europe.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

JunYue97 said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > I placed a WGSD with a local LE. Dog was top in county for apprehensions 3 years in a row.
> ...


I don't know. He was a foster dog through a rescue.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Reputable breeders of white shepherds breed to a standard: Page Title. White shepherds are, however, banned by the AKC/SV so they do not breed to the AKC/SV standard. 

I have found breeders in the states working their white shepherds in tracking, herding, agility, obedience, ect, but I haven't seen any titled in IPO (doesn't mean they aren't out there). I think there may be some IPO titled white shepherds and BBS in Europe, but that's beyond my experience.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

they are not banned by the AKC. they can be registered and compete in any event but conformation because white is an automatic disqualifation.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes, disqualified from AKC showing would have been a better choice of words.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I would rather have a GSD selectively bred for it's mind and nerve rather than hair color.


----------



## lonecat (Nov 2, 2016)

Fodder said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Shepherd
> &
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berger_Blanc_Suisse
> &&
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6uciLBE_hE4


So while they are registered as white GSDs, lots of them are actually bred to White Swiss Shepherd standard lol that is interesting.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

lonecat said:


> So while they are registered as white GSDs, lots of them are actually bred to White Swiss Shepherd standard lol that is interesting.


They only way to compete in AKC performance events with an FCI Berger Blanc Suisse is to register it as a GSD. To compete in UKC White Shepherd performance events or in the UKC show ring the dogs must be registered as UKC White Shepherds.

You'll find a lot of imported FCI BBS as well as those being born in the US with tri-registrations....FCI, AKC, UKC, all with different breed names. :crazy:


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i still think it's weird AKC encourages dogs to show with over-exaggerated back slopes and twisted legs but white is a no go.

third time posting this. first time it was deleted. was unsure and posted it again and asked if a mod was deleting please let me know why. it was deleted again no explanation. that isn't bashing, being rude or violating any rules. keep deleting without a 'cause? i'm clueless right now. keep deleting it, tell me what's wrong with the post or ban me from the board, whatever.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I know I had asked this question before. I always thought the bbs was the same as a white German shepherd but just called a different name. I do notice the bbs looks slightly different then white gsd's.


----------



## lonecat (Nov 2, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> I know I had asked this question before. I always thought the bbs was the same as a white German shepherd but just called a different name. I do notice the bbs looks slightly different then white gsd's.


While researching for breed, I looked into BBS closely. But all the reputable breeders with puppies only have medium or long coat dogs available for whatever reasons. Most white GSD breeders breed shortcoats while most BBS breeders have long coat, I think.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

lonecat said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I had asked this question before. I always thought the bbs was the same as a white German shepherd but just called a different name. I do notice the bbs looks slightly different then white gsd's.
> ...


Yes that is my understanding. All the white German shepherds I have know we're stock coats.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Who cares? Its like asking are their Golden Retrievers that do IPO. Yes there are a few.
If you want a dog for work buy one bred for work, don't try to put a square peg in a round hole.


----------

